# Xeon E5450 32 GB RAM

## tuniek

```

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 23

model name   : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5450  @ 3.00GHz

stepping   : 10

cpu MHz      : 2992.201

cache size   : 6144 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 4

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 4

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 13

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 xsave lahf_lm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips   : 5984.40

clflush size   : 64

power management:

```

Cześć.

Dałem ciała puszczając to na x86? A jeśli tak to ia64? 

tuniek

----------

## soban_

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel chyba masz racje.

----------

## lsdudi

 *tuniek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cześć.
> 
> Dałem ciała puszczając to na x86? A jeśli tak to ia64? 
> ...

 

zależy do czego ma być maszyna :]

jak serwer www to może być 32 a nawet jest to wskazane ;]

ale już baza danych na 32 bitach to średni pomysł.

----------

## soban_

Raczej mi sie zdaje ze chodzi tutaj o wybor wersji 64-bitowej czy ia64, albo amd64 - ja stawiam na to drugie (jesli sie myle to prosze mnie poprawic). http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/IA-64

 *Quote:*   

> Model programowy IA-64 jest wykorzystywany przez procesory Itanium oraz Itanium 2.

 

Kiedys tez sie na to nacialem i wypalilem ze 4 plytki ia64 - po czym dopiero sie zorientowalem ze poprawna wersja pod Core 2 Duo to amd64 (plyty z ia64 - nawet nie dawaly sie zbootowac poprawnie) - tak samo jak na 32-biotwym procesorze nie da sie amd64 odpalic.

IA-64 = Itanium, a nie intela 64-bitowa  :Razz: .

----------

## tuniek

Do czego ma być ta maszyna ?  :Smile:  Do obliczania poprawek pętlowych i całek w cząstkach elementarnych  :Smile: 

Jak to mówią myślenie nie boli, rutynowo wrzuciłem x86 i od dwóch dni zastanawiam się czemu mi procesy zwisaja jak zjedzą więcej niż 3GB z 32 dostępnych. Olśniło mnie, że chyba 32 bitowy system wsadziłem. Dzięki ... wielkie

----------

## SlashBeast

ia64 na tym nie zbootujesz. Amd64 bym na Twoim miejscu postawil, przy takiej ilosci ramu zdecydowanie to dobry pomysl.

@lsdudi: W ktorym miejscu na serwer www jest 32bity wskazane? Skad w ogole takie informacje masz?

----------

## tuniek

Dzięki, dzięki ... dawno nie kukałem to mnie nazwa zmyliła - tak to jest jak sie w pośpiechu robi :>  :Smile:   Już wrzucam amd64 ...

----------

## lsdudi

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> ia64 na tym nie zbootujesz. Amd64 bym na Twoim miejscu postawil, przy takiej ilosci ramu zdecydowanie to dobry pomysl.
> 
> @lsdudi: W ktorym miejscu na serwer www jest 32bity wskazane? Skad w ogole takie informacje masz?

 

Bo więcej tam procesów upchasz. Proces  w 32 bitach zajmie mniej niż na 64. A taki serwer www raczej zbyt  dużo proca nie zeżre.

Grono kiedyś pisalo że powrót maszyn aplikacyjnych z 64bit do 32 bit (django) zwolniło ok 40% pamięci. 

Dzieki PAE nawet 64 GiB Ramu obsłużysz ale wadą jest obsługa ~3.6 GB per proces oraz ograniczony zakres 2.7 GiB shared memory, jeśli ci to nie przeszkadza oraz nie robisz obliczeń wykorzystujących 64bitowe rejestry to 64bity to dla ciebie pic na wodę i strata kasy.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   ia64 na tym nie zbootujesz. Amd64 bym na Twoim miejscu postawil, przy takiej ilosci ramu zdecydowanie to dobry pomysl.
> 
> @lsdudi: W ktorym miejscu na serwer www jest 32bity wskazane? Skad w ogole takie informacje masz? 
> 
> Bo więcej tam procesów upchasz. Proces  w 32 bitach zajmie mniej niż na 64. A taki serwer www raczej zbyt  dużo proca nie zeżre.
> ...

 

Ile Ty w takim razie procesow serwera www chcial bys upchac by roznica w uzyciu pamieci miedzy 32 a 64bit miala znaczenie!? Nie sugeruj sie gronem, aplikacje w django nie sa specjalnie efektywne wzgledem uzycia pamieci, python generalnie tutaj za fajny nie jest. Jeszcze z taka iloscia ram... martwic sie o to, ze procesy serwera beda za duzo pamieci jesc... 

64bity to nie tylko wieksze zuzycie pamieci ale napewno wieksza wydajnosc, przy serwerze stron napwno da sie to zauwazyc.

----------

## lsdudi

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ile Ty w takim razie procesow serwera www chcial bys upchac by roznica w uzyciu pamieci miedzy 32 a 64bit miala znaczenie!? Nie sugeruj sie gronem, aplikacje w django nie sa specjalnie efektywne wzgledem uzycia pamieci, python generalnie tutaj za fajny nie jest. Jeszcze z taka iloscia ram... martwic sie o to, ze procesy serwera beda za duzo pamieci jesc... 
> 
> 64bity to nie tylko wieksze zuzycie pamieci ale napewno wieksza wydajnosc, przy serwerze stron napwno da sie to zauwazyc.

 

W takim razie po cholere ta optymalizacja.... przeca nie ma to znaczenia. Niech instaluje ubuntu. 

Albo wiesz gdzie czegoś użyć, albo dorabiasz filozofie.  To że przy jednym serwerze będziesz mial +~20% obsługi requestów to przy 10 będziesz miał +2 maszyny za free ($) a  pamięć serwerowa (jakbyś nie wiedział) jest pierońsko droga.

Nie wiem co hostujesz więc twoje "na pewno" jest nienamacalne.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   
> 
> Ile Ty w takim razie procesow serwera www chcial bys upchac by roznica w uzyciu pamieci miedzy 32 a 64bit miala znaczenie!? Nie sugeruj sie gronem, aplikacje w django nie sa specjalnie efektywne wzgledem uzycia pamieci, python generalnie tutaj za fajny nie jest. Jeszcze z taka iloscia ram... martwic sie o to, ze procesy serwera beda za duzo pamieci jesc... 
> 
> 64bity to nie tylko wieksze zuzycie pamieci ale napewno wieksza wydajnosc, przy serwerze stron napwno da sie to zauwazyc. 
> ...

 

Nie badz smieszny, zakladasz, ze priorytetem przy serwerach www NIE jest wydajnosc (32 vs 64) a zuzycie pamieci? Wiadomo, jest to wazne, ale nie jest napewno czyms gdzie sie wybiera czy system ma byc 32bitowy czy 64bitowy na podstawie dlugosci adresowania pamieci, chyba, ze owy serwer stron ma hostowac aplikacje javy czy cos pythona. 

Co lepsze, twierdzisz, ze przy 32bitach wyrobi blisko 20% requestow wiecej niz przy 64bitach dzieki minimalnie mniejszemu zuzyciu pamieci - Na jakiej podstawie? Aplikacja sieciowa aplikacji sieciowej nie rowna, NIE da sie okreslic jak to bedzie bez solidnych testow wydajnosci, nie da sie powiedzec nawet mniej wiecej ile requestow przyjmie a ile odrzuci. Od tego stawia sie revproxy z cache przed kazdym serwerem by do wymaganego minimum zmniejszyc ilosc zapytan aplikacji/httpda.

Pamiec serwerowa (jak i generalnie hardware) jest DUZO tansza od czasu pracy programisty ktory poprawi zle napisana aplikacje, mniej niz 100,- PLN za 1GB (przy ddr2-667 ECC) wiec nie wiem gdzie jest ta 'pieronska' Twoja cena.

Co hostuje? Od niedawna pewna strone, ktora jest przykladem jak NIE powinno sie pisac w php, dosc popularna, na podsatwie google analytics ma 120k odwiedzin dziennie, generuje miedzy 2 a 3G access_log'a kazdego dnia i ten 'cud' techniki bardzo zacnie smiga na E5420 2x 2.50GHz z 2G ramu i storage na dyskach SAS, wszystko pod vmware esxi ktory tez ma jakis narzut na wydajnosc.

Nginx przy takim obciazeniu je 3.7 MiB, php je 23.4 MiB, mysqld 73.7 MiB a varnish 200.6 MiB. Razem z innymi serwisami daje to 358.6 MiB zajetego ramu czyli reszta, wolne miejsce idzie na buffery storage. Systemem jest oczywiscie Funtoo aka. Zabawne Gentoo, zbudowane z march=core2.

Autor tego tematu ma 32G ramu i Intelowego Quada 3GHz, O pamieci sie nie musi martwic, powinien natomiast o cykle procesora.

----------

## lsdudi

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie badz smieszny, zakladasz, ze priorytetem przy serwerach www NIE jest wydajnosc (32 vs 64) a zuzycie pamieci? 
> 
> 

 

Hmm czyli nie ma korelacji między z uzyciem ramu a  wydajnością ?? Ciekawe, ciekawe.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co lepsze, twierdzisz, ze przy 32bitach wyrobi blisko 20% requestow wiecej niz przy 64bitach dzieki minimalnie mniejszemu zuzyciu pamieci - Na jakiej podstawie? Aplikacja sieciowa aplikacji sieciowej nie rowna, NIE da sie okreslic jak to bedzie bez solidnych testow wydajnosci, nie da sie powiedzec nawet mniej wiecej ile requestow przyjmie a ile odrzuci. Od tego stawia sie revproxy z cache przed kazdym serwerem by do wymaganego minimum zmniejszyc ilosc zapytan aplikacji/httpda.
> 
> 

 

20% jest warością średnią, czasem jest więcje czasem mniej. 

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pamiec serwerowa (jak i generalnie hardware) jest DUZO tansza od czasu pracy programisty ktory poprawi zle napisana aplikacje, mniej niz 100,- PLN za 1GB (przy ddr2-667 ECC) wiec nie wiem gdzie jest ta 'pieronska' Twoja cena.
> 
> 

 

sprawdź ceny della ... 

A jak się wchodzi w polemike na temat praca programisty jest tańsza od sprzętu i nie co się przejmować spadekiem wydajności rzedzu 20%  to się nie używa gentoo/foontu tylko jakichś binarek ... twoja praca też kosztuje.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co hostuje? Od niedawna pewna strone, ktora jest przykladem jak NIE powinno sie pisac w php, dosc popularna, na podsatwie google analytics ma 120k odwiedzin dziennie, generuje miedzy 2 a 3G access_log'a kazdego dnia i ten 'cud' techniki bardzo zacnie smiga na E5420 2x 2.50GHz z 2G ramu i storage na dyskach SAS, wszystko pod vmware esxi ktory tez ma jakis narzut na wydajnosc.
> 
> 

 

1.4 odwiedzin/s  w piku pewnie masz ze 50 requestów/s więc czego oczekujesz? 

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Autor tego tematu ma 32G ramu i Intelowego Quada 3GHz, O pamieci sie nie musi martwic, powinien natomiast o cykle procesora.

 

Autor ma potrzeby takie których z założenia 32 bity nie spełniają ..

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> Hmm czyli nie ma korelacji między z uzyciem ramu a wydajnością ?? Ciekawe, ciekawe. 

 

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Nie badz smieszny, zakladasz, ze priorytetem przy serwerach www NIE jest wydajnosc (32 vs 64) a zuzycie pamieci? Wiadomo, jest to wazne, ale nie jest napewno czyms gdzie sie wybiera czy system ma byc 32bitowy czy 64bitowy na podstawie dlugosci adresowania pamieci

 

Jakby tego ramu mial kilka giga to moglo to by miec znaczenie, ale przechodzic na wolniejsza architekture by zaoszczedzic troszeczke ramu ktory pozwoli na poprawe wydajnosci platformy 32bitowej ale i tak bedzie to duzo wolniejsze od 64bitowej platformy, masakra.

 *Quote:*   

> 20% jest warością średnią, czasem jest więcje czasem mniej. 

 

Skad takie dane masz? Dalej twierdzisz, ze 32bity sa po prostu wydajniejsze od 64bitach, nie bierzesz poprawki na typ serwowanej aplikacji, po prostu 20% i kropka. Pierwszy lepszy benchmark z phoronixa http://www.phoronix.com/data/img/results/ubuntu_32_pae/2.png i dalej twierdzisz, ze 32bitowy system przyjmuje 20% wiecej requestow? http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=1 Link do calego artu Ubuntu 32b vs 32b pae vs 64b. To, ze ubuntu, nie ma tutaj znaczenia. Naprawde myslisz, ze wyraznie wyzsza wydajnosc platformy 64bitowej nie ma sensu poniewaz potrzebuje wiecej ramu? Nie jest to duzo wiecej ramu, lepiej sie wyjdzie na dorzuceniu ramu do serwera 

 *Quote:*   

> sprawdź ceny della ...
> 
> A jak się wchodzi w polemike na temat praca programisty jest tańsza od sprzętu i nie co się przejmować spadekiem wydajności rzedzu 20% to się nie używa gentoo/foontu tylko jakichś binarek ... twoja praca też kosztuje. 

 

Nie interesuja mnie ceny della jako, ze dell nie jest jedynym slusznym sprzedawca serwerow podobnie jak apple nie jest jedynym slusznym sprzedawca komputerow osobistych (patrz na ceny apple).

Misku, nigdzie NIE powiedzialem, ze 20% spadek wydajnosci jest bez znaczenia, w ogole nie mowilem o dopuszcalnym spadku wydajnosci a Ty znowu 20% wyciagasz z rekawa.

Co do samego czasu programisty, przechodzic na 32bity by zmniejszyc uzycie pamieci (ale tez wydajnosci) to glupota, taniej wyjdzie zaplacic programiscie za poprawe aplikacji albo jeszce taniej dorzucic troche tego ramu.

----------

## lsdudi

To teraz wytłumaczę jak krowie na miedzy.

Jeśli jestem w stanie obsłużyć  więcej na 32 bitach to wybiorę 32 bity bo mi się to opłaca, A nie instalował w ciemno 64 bitów tylko dla ich mglistej "wydajności". I złudnego twierdzenia że ramu mi nie braknie.

Ale do tego potrzebne jest kilka warunków:

- max  3,6 GB per proces

- max  2,7 GB per shared memory 

- mozliwości obliczeń na 64 bitach nie są krytyczne  

jeśli któryś z tych warunków jest nie spełniony to stawiam 64 bity. A jak nie potrafisz tego zrozumieć to już twój problem.

----------

## SlashBeast

Mglista wydajnosc? Masz benchmark pokazujacy, ze taka krowa jak apache ma ogromny wzrost wydajnosci przy 64bitach (a twierdzisz, ze jednak webserver obsluzy ok. 20% wiecej requestow przy 32bitach co zostalo ladnie pokazane na ow benchmarku, ze sytuacja jest zupelnie odwrotna, mniej niz 500req/s dla 32bitow, jeszcze mniej dla 32bitow z PAE i 7989req/s dla 64bitow). TAK wielka wydajnosc okupiona wiekszym uzyciem ramu jest warta uzywania 64bitowego systemu.

 *Quote:*   

> mozliwości obliczeń na 64 bitach nie są krytyczne 

 

Co przez to rozumiesz? Nie jest krytyczne dla/do czego?

----------

## lsdudi

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Mglista wydajnosc? Masz benchmark pokazujacy, ze taka krowa jak apache ma ogromny wzrost wydajnosci przy 64bitach (a twierdzisz, ze jednak webserver obsluzy ok. 20% wiecej requestow przy 32bitach co zostalo ladnie pokazane na ow benchmarku, ze sytuacja jest zupelnie odwrotna, mniej niz 500req/s dla 32bitow, jeszcze mniej dla 32bitow z PAE i 7989req/s dla 64bitow). TAK wielka wydajnosc okupiona wiekszym uzyciem ramu jest warta uzywania 64bitowego systemu.
> 
>  *Quote:*   mozliwości obliczeń na 64 bitach nie są krytyczne  
> 
> Co przez to rozumiesz? Nie jest krytyczne dla/do czego?

 

1. kto ci powiedział że serwuje apachem? i to strony statyczne....

2. słyszał o ramdyskach,memcache  i innych takich wynalazkach?

3. Czytaj czego dotyczy DANY BENCH nie każdy używa lamp'a

----------

## SlashBeast

1. Nie zakladam, ze uzywasz apache, jest to wielka krowa i dosc ciezkie wiec tam roznica wydajnosci jest wyrazna, twierdzisz, ze webserver szybszy i bardziejszy na 32bitach wiec pokaz mi jakis benchmark gdzie nginx/lighttpd/cherokee/apache czy inny httpd jest wstanie ogarnac wiecej requestow na 32bitach niz na 64bitach. Nie raz robilem takie benche i, trudno bedzie Ci w to uwierzyc, zawsze 64bity bylo lepsze.

2. Jakie to ma znaczenie? Slyszal, uzywa, bardzo zadowolony jest.

3. Dokladnie widze, czego te dane dotycza.

Wracajac do benchowania, jezeli jestes w stanie pokazac/przygotowac bench z jakims magicznym uzyciem tmpfs, memcachedow, revproksaczy i jakiś fikuśnych serwerow aplikacji sieciowych, gdzie 32bity obsluzy 20% wiecej requestow, nawet 5% wiecej requestow - bedziesz mial jakas podkladke pod to, co opowaidasz. Narazie rzucasz sie jakbys dostal rzepą po ... mniejszej glowie, dodajesz duuzo 'trudnych' slow i zadnych dowodow na swoje tezy.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Panowie... rozstrzygnijcie spór na udeptanej ziemi czy w jakikolwiek inny sposób.  :Wink: 

----------

